# Datum in OO Calc fix eintragen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wie kann ich den in OpenOffice Calc ein Datum fix eintragen. Ich hab im i-net das hier gefunden:

```
datum(fix)
```
leider funktioniert das nicht.

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tombe (25. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht wirklich mit OO aus, aber gibt es die datum(fix) Funktion nicht nur im Writer -> Einfügen -> Feldbefehl -> Datum !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, da hast du schon recht. Kann sein dass das jemand falsch gepostet hat.
Aber nichts destowenger müßte es doch sowas auch in Calc geben?

Gruß


----------



## tombe (25. Mai 2010)

Also die datum(fix) Funktion macht ja nichts anderes als eben ein festes Datum in ein Dokument schreiben. Wenn du nun in OO Calc in einer Zelle ein bestimmtes Datum brauchst, warum schreibst du dann nicht:


```
=DATUM(2010;05;25)
```

wenn es zum Beispiel das heutige Datum sein soll.

Oder anders gefragt, was willst/musst du machen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2010)

hi,
im Grunde hast du ja recht. Aber da muß ich ja auch erstmal nachschauen welcher Tag heute ist.
Auch wenns nur zwei Mausklicks mehr ist.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn es Dir nicht zu viel Arbeit ist die Bedingung selbst zu schreiben..... 
http://de.openoffice.info/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38152

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich verwende auch OpenOffice:


> =DATUM(HEUTE())


Dies ermittelt das aktuelle Datum des PCs


----------



## tombe (2. Juni 2010)

Das ist klar, aber JFS wollte das Datum beim Erstellen der Datei eintragen und beim erneuten Öffnen beibehalten. So zumindest verstehe ich die Datum-Fix-Funktion die es im OO Writer gibt 

Bei deinem Vorschlag wird das Datum immer wieder neu eingetragen.


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ja nur eine Funktion gepostet, um das 
aktuelle Datum zu ermitteln. JFS sagte ja,
dass es ihm zu mühsam sei, immer das Datum nachzuschauen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,
tombe hatte mich schon richtig verstanden gehabt.

Gruß


----------

